# Exotic Stainkess Steel and Nickel Alloys



## rusty (Sep 3, 2011)

My interest in Nickel scrap has recently be revived, when I lived on the B.C. Coast it was not uncommon to come across Monel shafting and other goods from the marine industry as scrap. 

Anyhow to the point you guys are probably getting tired of my long winded stories.

I believe I asked this question a very long time ago, the wire mesh found wrapped around some of the cat biscuits, what is it. 

Well it's a high grade Nickel alloy that is capable of withstanding high temperatures and is more likely worth in the neighborhood of $7.00 a pound as scrap, you do the math.

Some catylitic canisters are made from stainless steel, how much nickel if any if your guess, it maybe only chrome.

I've found a couple of buyers for Nickel scrap, 1 in Canada the other in the USA. I have mailed out samples from the heat exchanger I recently dismantled to both parties.

I've spent the weekend searching the net for alternatives on how to identify the various grades of stainless and nickel alloys and came up with some very good procedures for field testing.

When the price per pound is twice that of copper it got my attention.

When I got into processing e-scap I took leave of my senses, building that car trailer was good therapy, I'm back on track to what i like doing best. 

Hell the truck I picked up this afternoon has a removable stereo, out of habit I pulled it out and sure enough the quick change plug has gold plated male and female fingers. I smiled as I plugged it back into the receiver then proceeded to fill the cab with scrap metal to bring the weight up even more.

Heating elements from kitchen ranges, space heaters, hot water tanks, electric cloths dryers, hair dryers, dishwashers, large wire wound resisters also inside the frost free refrigerators there is a heating coil all have Ni-Crome wire which is 67 percent Nickel

Ahh before I forget, I sold some scrap batterys recently and asked the guy why so much money for them when lead was only $1.00 a pound he told me it was the other goodies they were after.

I mention this only because some of our forum members are using battery acid in some of their process's. I have always cautioned about the possible antimony contamination.

I seems that the manufactures of lead acid battery's have now started adding selenium into the lead alloy, either way both are bad for your health.

Last price I was able to obtain for selenium was $67.00 a pound, this would certainly account for the present day value of scrap lead batteries. For every scrap battery recycled the manufacture does not have to replenish is supply of this costly metal, a dollar saved is a dollar earned.

Best Regards
Rusty


----------



## Claudie (Sep 3, 2011)

Hmm, that gets me to thinking. Maybe that is why a lead acid battery has a value when the CRT monitors, which contain quite a bit of lead, have a disposal fee. :|


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 3, 2011)

Here is a cool site for scrap metal;
http://www.scrapmetaljunkie.com/

Jim


----------



## rusty (Sep 3, 2011)

Claudie said:


> Hmm, that gets me to thinking. Maybe that is why a lead acid battery has a value when the CRT monitors, which contain quite a bit of lead, have a disposal fee. :|



Where in the CRT is the lead, is it easily recovered and put back into industry's use.

Regards
Rusty


----------



## rusty (Sep 3, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> Here is a cool site for scrap metal;
> http://www.scrapmetaljunkie.com/
> 
> Jim



Fellow that runs the site gives some tips on saving fuel, use a GPS - check. I also purchases the Criss Cross directory from Dominion Directory but Haines publishes one as well. http://www.haines.com/ccdir1.htm

The criss cross directory gives you the occupants name and telephone number for any given street address of the city your working if the number is published, no help when people move though, and they're not cheap.

Some companies buy these directories in electronic version then set them up using war dialers for automated soliciting.

Regards
Rusty


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 3, 2011)

On 411.com you can do a reverse search of phone numbers and addresses.
I don't know if they are as good as the directories you mentioned. I have seen those at the pizza shop I worked at. The boss didn't want to send coupons out to abandoned houses.
http://www.411.com/

Jim


----------



## samuel-a (Sep 4, 2011)

rusty said:


> Claudie said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, that gets me to thinking. Maybe that is why a lead acid battery has a value when the CRT monitors, which contain quite a bit of lead, have a disposal fee. :|
> ...




The glass is leaded (litharge).


----------

